# pretérito imperfeito ou futuro do pretérito?



## Brazilianchap

Pessoal, tenho uma dúvida! Vemos direto na fala e também muito na escrita coisas como:

*" Se eu pudesse, ajudava todo mundo "
" Se eu pudesse, eu comprava um carro "
" Se eu pudesse adivinhar, eu jogava na loteria " *

Mas para mim isso está errado, certo?  

Não seria o uso do futuro do pretérito o correto?

*Se eu pudesse, ajudaria todo mundo.
Se eu pudesse, eu compraria um carro.
Se eu pudesse adivinhar, eu jogaria na loteria.
*
Existe alguma explicação do porque as pessoas usam o pretérito imperfeito nesses casos? É por que o povo não sabe mesmo ou por que de uma forma soa melhor? 

Lembrei também de outros usos na língua falada. 

Por exemplo, quando um homem vê uma mulher bonita e tals, sempre dizem " Nossa, com essa eu casava " ao invés de " eu casaria ". 
A pessoa oferece um bolo para alguém que mostra uma incerteza em aceitar e diz: " O bolo tá uma delícia, se eu fosse você, eu comia " 

Bem, eu só gostaria mesmo de ter a total absoluta certeza de que esse uso é incorreto e que o futuro do pretérito é o adequado, mas se houver alguma explicação ou exceção, então eu ficaria grato em sabê-la!


----------



## anaczz

Essa substituição do futuro do pretérito pelo pretérito imperfeito para indicar uma possibilidade é muito frequente na língua falada. Em Portugal é ainda mais usada do que no Brasil.
Se nos basearmos na gramática normativa, se quisermos, por exemplo, saber como escrever num texto formal, diria que deve preferir o futuro do pretérito. 
Se quisermos saber como os falantes nativos de português usam esses tempos, diria que o uso do pretérito imperfeito já está mais do que estabelecido em certos casos e não só pelo "povo que não sabe".
Não sei se você diz ou já ouviu alguém dizer:

Eu quereria um bife. 
Eu quereria que você me fizesse um favor.

Encontrei este artigo que achei interessante, pois tenta esclarecer a lógica por trás desse uso e mostra que esse fenômeno já vem de tempos bem antigos.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

> Eu quereria um bife.
> Eu quereria que você me fizesse um favor.



Então, como dizem?


----------



## anaczz

Eu queria um bife.
Queria que você me fizesse um favor.

Ao ouvir estas frase, às vezes, alguns "engraçadinhos" perguntam: "Queria? Nāo quer mais?", pois, embora o uso de "queria" nestes casos seja generalizado, sabemos todos que essa forma corresponde ao pretérito imperfeito e nāo ao futuro do pretérito.


----------



## Alandria

*Brazilianchap
*
Como já foi explicado, a tendência é usar o imperfeito, mas dá pra verificar que no Nordeste do Brasil, eles ainda usam mais o futuro do pretérito.

Aproveitando o tópico, sempre fiquei curiosa de como vocês *goianos*, mineiros e paulistas NUNCA usam pronomes reflexivos em verbos pronominais. Falo com portugueses e eles acham que em todo Brasil se fala assim.

Além de que vocês também aboliram um tempo verbal: o presente do subjuntivo.

Você quer que eu *explico *​pra você?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Alandria said:


> Aproveitando o tópico, sempre fiquei curiosa de como vocês *goianos*, mineiros e paulistas NUNCA usam pronomes reflexivos em verbos pronominais. Falo com portugueses e eles acham que em todo Brasil se fala assim.




Davas-me um exemplo, se faz favor?




Alandria said:


> Além de que vocês também aboliram um tempo verbal: o presente do subjuntivo.
> 
> Você quer que eu *explico *​pra você?



Horror!


----------



## Alandria

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Davas-me um exemplo, se faz favor?
> 
> 
> 
> Horror!



"eu vou vacinar." (me)
"eu divirto" (me)
"eles divertem". (se)
"eu desesperei." (me)
"eu assustei." (me)

Eles NUNCA usam pronomes nesses casos, mesmo quando a oração se refereaoà pronome de primeira pessoa.


----------



## anaczz

Sou de Sāo Paulo e só ouvi falarem assim em quadros de humor na televisāo ("assustar" e "desesperar" até concordo, mas o resto nāo é generalizado assim)


----------



## Brazilianchap

Só agora vi sua mensagem! 
Não generalize! Brasileiros que desrespeitam a língua estão em todo o canto do nosso país. Senti um pouco de agressividade e preconceito linguístico na forma que você escreveu. Eu poderia dizer o mesmo, talvez, sobre os paulistas que usam " Teu, tu " mas não conjugam o verbo corretamente, soltam um TEU aqui, mas logo diz um VOCÊ ali, e para muitos, isso soa horrível e não é menos "incorreto" que abolir o presente do subjuntivo!


----------



## gvergara

anaczz said:


> Eu queria um bife.
> Queria que você me fizesse um favor.


Se estas formas são preferiveis, então sempre é melhor empregar _podia_ em vez de _poderia_ quando alguém pede alguma coisa?

_Poderia abrir a janela?
Podia abrir a janela?_


----------



## anaczz

Ambas as formas são usadas e compreendidas. A primeira é a prescrita pelas gramáticas.


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado, anaczz. Outra coisa, se se emprega o imperfeito nestas hipóteses presentes, também se pode empregar o imperfeito (simples ou composto)  nas orações condicionais passadas?

_Se eu tivese podido, *ajudava *todo mundo _(em vez de *teria *_ajudado_)
_Se eu tivese podido, *tinha ajudado *todo mundo _(em vez de *teria *_ajudado_)


----------



## anaczz

gvergara said:


> Obrigado, anaczz. Outra coisa, se se emprega o imperfeito nestas hipóteses presentes, também se pode empregar o imperfeito (simples ou composto)  nas orações condicionais passadas?
> 
> _Se eu tivese podido, *ajudava *todo mundo _(em vez de *teria *_ajudado_)
> _Se eu tivese podido, *tinha ajudado *todo mundo _(em vez de *teria *_ajudado_)


Sim, o imperfeito é empregado com frequência.
"Se eu pudesse, ajudava/ajudaria todo mundo." -> Entende-se que você ajudaria agora, caso fosse possível.

"Se eu pudesse, tinha/teria ajudado todo mundo." -> Entende-se que, em uma situação no passado, você teria ajudado se tivesse sido possível.


----------



## gvergara

anaczz said:


> Sim, o imperfeito é empregado com frequência.
> "Se eu pudesse, ajudava/ajudaria todo mundo." -> Entende-se que você ajudaria agora, caso fosse possível.
> 
> "Se eu pudesse, tinha/teria ajudado todo mundo." -> Entende-se que, em uma situação no passado, você teria ajudado se tivesse sido possível.


Obrigado de novo. Porém, tenho outra dúvida agora. Não se emprega o pretérito do subjuntivo nas orações condicionais passadas (_Se eu *tivesse podido*..._)?


----------



## anaczz

Pode-se empregar, mas no caso dessa frase, onde "poder" está sem um complemento "visível", "pudesse" fica melhor.
Se eu tivesse podido ajudar, ajudaria/ajudava todo mundo.
Se eu tivesse podido entrar no baile não estaria tão triste.


----------



## gvergara

Última pergunta, prometo. Sempre se pode empregar o presente do subjuntivo na condição (na oração dependente)? É correto dizer isto?
_
Si você viesse à festa (ontem), tinha curtido muito._

Gonçalo


----------



## anaczz

Creio que não fique errado, mas o mais normal seria dizer "Se você tivesse vindo à festa..."


----------



## Hyperião

gvergara said:


> _
> Si você viesse à festa (ontem), tinha curtido muito._



_Se (você) tivesse vindo à festa, teria curtido muito. 

_Sugeria que substituísse _curtido _por _gostado_.


----------



## Guigo

Hyperião said:


> _Se (você) tivesse vindo à festa, teria curtido muito.
> 
> _Sugeria que substituísse _curtido _por _gostado_.



Acredito que, no Brasil (creio que em todo o país, atualmente), há um diferença, ainda que sutil, entre gostar e curtir:

1. Eu gostei da festa: apreciei o lugar, a decoração, os comes e bebes; sempre com algum distanciamento, como convidado tradicional.

2. Eu curti a festa: participei, brinquei, dancei, conheci gente nova; sempre como parte efetiva do evento.

Essa tipo de conversa abaixo não é raro, por aqui: 
_"Então, como foi a festa de ontem?"_
*"Gostei bastante."*
_"Ué, não curtiu?"_


----------



## machadinho

Alandria said:


> Aproveitando o tópico, sempre fiquei curiosa de como vocês *goianos*, mineiros e paulistas NUNCA usam pronomes reflexivos em verbos pronominais. Falo com portugueses e eles acham que em todo Brasil se fala assim.
> 
> Além de que vocês também aboliram um tempo verbal: o presente do subjuntivo.


Mas nós se esforçamos para falar como vocês.


----------



## Hyperião

Ah, bom. É que cá em Portugal, _curtir_ é gíria típica de adolescentes e serve como mero substituto de _gostar_. _Curti bué_ (mais no sul) ou ainda _Curti tótil_ (mais no norte) querem dizer _Gostei muito_.


----------



## Alandria

"Curtir" no Brasil tem mais a ver com "desfrutar" como já foi explicado anteriormente...


----------



## Hyperião

Alandria said:


> "Curtir" no Brasil tem mais a ver com "desfrutar" como já foi explicado anteriormente...



Eu tinha percebido...


----------



## xiskxisk

Hyperião said:


> Ah, bom. É que cá em Portugal, _curtir_ é gíria típica de adolescentes e serve como mero substituto de _gostar_. _Curti bué_ (mais no sul) ou ainda _Curti tótil_ (mais no norte) querem dizer _Gostei muito_.


Para mim tem mais ou menos o mesmo significado que no Brasil. Talvez a diferença é que não se usa curtir num contexto mais formal, é linguagem típica de adolescente.


----------

